# MKIII 60 FPS Slow Mo HELP



## 1sicknickel (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a test I put together real quick with shooting at 60fps at 1/2000th shutter speed and the results didnt come out clean. I tried a few different methods in post to see if I can get some of the Morphing out of the shots. For these particular shots I need to up the shutter speed to atleast 1/4000th or maybe even 1/6400th or 1/8000th. I will try some test on water splashing or even skateboarding to try and try to get better results.

I used the crumplepop method of slowing down the footage in Motion because I dont have much knowledge of Twixtor nor do I want to buy it. 

Canon 5D MKIII: 60fps Slow Mo Test


----------



## Frank209 (Apr 9, 2012)

get a weissmann for this stuff....


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 9, 2012)

Uhhhh, why the heck would you use 2000 or 4000 shutter speed? Redo the test with the shutter at 1/125 and it should look fine, the results I got looked as expected. It's possible that those cars are just moving too damn fast for 60fps, but I think that shutter speed is just way too high either way. That kinda sucks because they could have been really really cool slowmo shots. 

Also, do you have FCPX? If you do a standard retime in there it's the same as Optical Flow in motion and much easier to get done.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, the fast shutter speed is the culprit. That said, I kind of like the effect in some of these; it's freaky!


----------



## 1sicknickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Like I told "Axilrod" im going to try another test this weekend and hopefully I can get better results by slowing down the shutter speed. 


Stephen Melvin said:


> Yeah, the fast shutter speed is the culprit. That said, I kind of like the effect in some of these; it's freaky!



I read on a few videos and tutorials that the shutter speed had to be high when trying to do slow motion to eliminate motion blur. I've seen examples including this clip where they shot 1/1000th shutter speed at 60fps Twixtor Test 2

I use Final Cut Pro 7 and Motion for slow mo. Today I used Twixtor and Im getting pretty much the same result with changing the speed 1% at a time but with the motion blending and frame blending it looks a little better. I may try another test this weekend with slower shutters speeds


Axilrod said:


> Uhhhh, why the heck would you use 2000 or 4000 shutter speed? Redo the test with the shutter at 1/125 and it should look fine, the results I got looked as expected. It's possible that those cars are just moving too damn fast for 60fps, but I think that shutter speed is just way too high either way. That kinda sucks because they could have been really really cool slow mo shots.
> 
> Also, do you have FCPX? If you do a standard retime in there it's the same as Optical Flow in motion and much easier to get done.



And a Weissmann is?


Frank209 said:


> get a weissmann for this stuff....


----------



## 1sicknickel (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks again for the feedback guys I've been searching high and low for answers.


----------

